

Algorithm trading: Ghosts in the machine - tshtf
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/c4baf670-1bfe-11df-a5e1-00144feab49a.html?nclick_check=1

======
c1sc0
Would it be a reasonable HN policy not to link to paywalled articles?

~~~
roedog
Reasons that come to my mind for a ban: So that HN readers will not be
inconvenienced or frustrated by a link they cannot follow. To prevent people
making posts for the purpose of driving traffic to their own pay wall website.

A reason for allowing them might be that sometimes good stuff is behind a pay
wall.

------
roedog
To summarize: the article is a summary of recent stories about high frequency
trading. I found it interesting.

------
darien
Copy/Paste please with a cited quotation.

